# I did it, I converted a 180 to a 225 then some, or should I say a lot



## InvaTTerZim (Jul 1, 2016)

:wave:










Originally just a 1.8t 180

Mod Updates:

AMU head
Audi R8 ignition coils with spacers
NGK platinum plugs
NGK O2 sensors
Bored block to 82 1/2 mm
High temp resistant silicone red vacuum lines
Mishimoto Silicone coolant hoses
Did by a Silicone turbo inlet hose however I was sent the one for the K03 and am waiting on the other to arrive
EVAP/ SAi Delete with resistors and block off plate
Enhanced thermostat 82c
Aluminum Coolant flange etc upgrade
New polyurethane engine mount bushings
Forge Diverter Valve
Ported/ polished air intake manifold with Manifold to engine spacer
upgraded 440cc Green Giant fuel injectors
aftermarket high flow fuel pump
28"/7.5"/2.5" Mishimoto FMIC and piping
Frankenturbo F23 with Turbo blanket
XS Power exhaust manifold, Heat Wrapped
XS Power welded turbo to cat exhaust, Heat Wrapped
Borla duel pipe cat back 
High flow catalytic converter
Blue gates timing belt 
Piper Cross air filter fitted in the 225 air box ( I don't like K&N, the oil gets sucked in by the turbo and ruins the MAF sensor)
225 MAF sensor housing
Kept the 9.5,1 Compression
Odyssey 1200 MJT battery (couldn't fit the old battery in there after everything I did)
15mm Hubcentric spacers all around (however it didn't give me that fat bottom look from the rear that I was hoping for so suggestions on how to get that would be appreciated)

Non mod updates:

New fuel filter
new splash guards ( all three of the under body ones)
Swapped the entire interior out and now its black instead of grey along with adding 2 new loud speakers
installed LED lights every place I could
New Radiator temp sensor
New Coolant Temp Sensor
New Fan Control Module 
G-13/ 0W40 Synthetic/ SHF 11S
Rear seat delete ---> now in the process of designing a box to take its place that allows storage and prevents my hiking equipment from slamming into the front seats when braking along with a small middle seat for my Staffy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
**Only questions I have,

Any info on United Motorsport or Solo Motorsport remap or a separate tune
APR, Unitronics and Revo all can't tune her due to my models ECU for some reason so it looks like I'm going custom.

Brake light wont stop blinking but fluid level looks fine and there's no kinks in the lines, E-brake cables are brand new, pads are new as well, rotors and calipers all seem to be good. 

ABS light is also on but it has been since 2006, I changed the ABS sensors however its still there.

Diverter Valve is letting boost out before shifts and it doesn't seem to want to calibrate into a position to stop however I'm sure this can be resolved when its tuned next Monday

Any other suggestions on more I could do would be welcome. 
Planning on a catch can soon and debating on wideband conversions worth.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Almost wrecked it the first time taking it out after all this time due to a BMW Z4 cutting me off at 45mph with no blinker when I was 5 car lengths away from an SUV that was coming to an abrupt stop, so I'm happy that didn't happen. saw my hardwork flash before my eyes.


:heart: Also, I did all this in 3 months and my Girlfriend still loves me and wasn't a pain about it at all so I think I found a keeper 


I'd like to give a special thanks to 
ECS Tuning, 
Urotuning, 
XS Power,
Official Audi Repair Manual 
Pro Demand

And the VWvortex search feature (since usually the only feed back I received from posts was to do this or misinformation from others who didn't know what they were talking about, so I stopped posting, hopefully I can get some help with the questions I do have now though and I would greatly appreciate it) eace:


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow, turned out great, looks so clean. Why can't they do your ECU, is it because it's not wideband? How did you get it to work with the 440 injectors if no one tuned it? Where are you from? Can you get someone to run a VCDS scan on your ABS?


----------



## InvaTTerZim (Jul 1, 2016)

bwdz said:


> Wow, turned out great, looks so clean. Why can't they do your ECU, is it because it's not wideband? How did you get it to work with the 440 injectors if no one tuned it? Where are you from? Can you get someone to run a VCDS scan on your ABS?


Thanks bwdz
All three tuning shops gave me the same answer then went on to suggest custom tuning through their companies. none of them gave me a direct reason why just that there software for Unitronic/APR and Revo all would only be allowed to bump me to just stage one and no further and with the amount of work I put into my car it wouldn't at all be beneficial to do so, so I guess I shouldn't have stated that they couldn't, just that they couldn't do much for me which was extremely disappointing, however I've been reassure by Blue Water Performance that I'll get my moneys worth with their United Motorsports tune, however I can't seem to find a single thing on the tuning company and their websites down - same seems to go for Solo, very limited info and I don't much enjoy that if I'm about to drop $800 on a tune.

I Honestly have no clue how its running with all that I did, only issue is a rough first start from the ECU trying to turn the SAi on but if I turn it on for a moment then turn it off it Idles at 900 Rpms smoothly and drives fine right now with out the tune but I can tell the ECU is trying to keep my car from doing what its capable of. I may possible be in Limp mode on the ECU however with the way I set the vacuum lines up it bypasses everything except for the N75 which I think is the ECU's only way to stop me and I don't want the N75 delete until I have a tune and a boost gauge.

I live in Denver, CO If you see a Black TT with Matt Black Accents and red fa5vo Smiling King Sisyphus stickers in the rear side window triangles that's me.

I am unaware of anyone in my area that owns a VCDS, all my friends out here seem to like driving big america trucks and my best friend has a 944 Porsche which obviously doesn't have the need for it. Fairly new to the area so my friend circle hasnt grown enough yet.


----------



## InvaTTerZim (Jul 1, 2016)

That and everyone seems to drive subarus here as I've found from acquaintances made lol


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

If you were local I would scan it for you. I am guessing that maybe you don't have a wideband ECU which is why they don't want to go beyond stage 1. There are lots of tuners out there that aren't big shops. They charge way less and can do a custom tune. If you were to get a VCDS I believe you could go in there and change the injector values and your car might just run right for now even without the higher boost, at least it would not be limping. What you have now is a computer set to inject fuel at XX rate while your injectors flow more so it is being confused and hence why it is limping. There could be other reasons as well but I just don't see how it could run right without that first. Another thing is you can go to a wideband with the $100 conversion, of course the $100 is for the harness you still need a IMMO defeated ECU (around $150) and the correct oxygen sensor so about $400 total but it will be way more tuneable and you can accomplish far more in the end. Figure out which ECU you have and the guys here can tell you if you have wideband or not, actually if it is the factory ECU what was your original engine code?


----------



## InvaTTerZim (Jul 1, 2016)

bwdz said:


> If you were local I would scan it for you. I am guessing that maybe you don't have a wideband ECU which is why they don't want to go beyond stage 1. There are lots of tuners out there that aren't big shops. They charge way less and can do a custom tune. If you were to get a VCDS I believe you could go in there and change the injector values and your car might just run right for now even without the higher boost, at least it would not be limping. What you have now is a computer set to inject fuel at XX rate while your injectors flow more so it is being confused and hence why it is limping. There could be other reasons as well but I just don't see how it could run right without that first. Another thing is you can go to a wideband with the $100 conversion, of course the $100 is for the harness you still need a IMMO defeated ECU (around $150) and the correct oxygen sensor so about $400 total but it will be way more tuneable and you can accomplish far more in the end. Figure out which ECU you have and the guys here can tell you if you have wideband or not, actually if it is the factory ECU what was your original engine code?


Its Narrow band without a doubt ATC/AMU mix got the AMU junk car just because of the vast similarities to ATC. The wideband feature is definitely a mod I've been debating for quite some time as well.
I am just as surprised as you are that its seemingly running properly but I am definitely going through a lot of gas lol probably not great for the cat but Ive only driven it once so far.

I will maybe then call around a bit more, I know there are a lot of tuners in my area however the ones I visited were referred to me as the best in the area and looking into reviews I found that to be true so they were the only options I tried out.

Maybe there's a fellow member in here thats in my area that may see this and offer a chance to help me out with the VCDS, can only hope


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Places by me for $500 will give you a full tune on the dyno on your car not some off the shelf tune based on guesses to what your mods should be doing. For VCDS you might have to hit the VW forums, not enough TTs around. Golf and Jetta guys are aplenty with VCDS. See if there is a local VW club


----------



## InvaTTerZim (Jul 1, 2016)

Thanks, I'll look into what might be in the area and see what I can find. 
Think I'm just going to stop using VWvortex though, thought that I could get some further help but it appears this forums mostly dead but I appreciate you giving me input.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't think it's vortex in general, just the TT MK1 forum. These cars were not made in all that great a numbers and now they are just kind of a used car not worth sinking all that much time and money into unless you're one of us who just likes the darn thing. There is some talk on like Haggerty classic insurance that these cars are becoming a modern classic though. The archives here are worth a ton of info so you just have to re read all the posts from when lots of people had these and were modifying them and get ideas there. I plan on keeping mine for a long time to come and still love it as a great daily driver. I have my winter tires on it now and plan on kicking arse in the snow. I still get compliments on the car regularly so I am not the only one who loves it, funny thing is my wife was not a fan of it as she thought it rides rough but she's coming around to it after a few years even though it rides even a little stiffer lowered on Bilstein coils. She really started to see it my way this summer as I really hate her new 4Runner (not hate but it's just so boring) We were running late for dinner one night with some friends as we were going downtown Detroit to meet some friends and then to a comedy show. My Porsche is in the garage and her 4runner was blocking it and she had just gone down a dirt road so it was filthy. I said let's take the Audi as it's always clean (ok, sometimes it isn't but that's rare) It was like 5.30 in the afternoon and it's all rush hour and we are a half hour away if there was no traffic. We hopped in the car and her friend calls and says they just got seated and she's thinking we are 45minutes to an hour out with traffic. Without incriminating myself and not suggesting that what I did was safe but we sliced through traffic at triple digit speeds and were there in 20 minutes. She said I see your point about why you spent time making this thing handle like it does.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Check out Apikol, Troy should be able to straighten out the tune with something. You can tell him Noah sent you. 

Apikol
2940 Valmont Rd.
Boulder, CO 80301
303-731-3571
[email protected]


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

InvaTTerZim said:


> Think I'm just going to stop using VWvortex though, thought that I could get some further help but it appears this forums mostly dead but I appreciate you giving me input.


So you didn't get spoon fed enough, so you're leaving? I don't think anyone was begging you stay, but thanks for letting us all know we didn't serve your purposes well enough for you to stick around. :screwy: All of your issues could easily be solved with VCDS like has already been told to you in this thread. If you can throw that much money at the car in mods, spend the little bit it takes to buy VCDS and then you won't be dependent on a forum to solve your problems for you. :thumbdown:


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Three days and done, huh? 

I wish you'd stay, personally, even if it's only to post occasionally. Like you said, these cars aren't always easy to come by, and we need to pool our information to keep them running. Here's to changing your mind!



Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

A quick google search: VCDS Locator. Fair amount of work just to quit "working" at this point. Found that link while simultaneously performing work tasks and listening to music, i.e. didn't require much effort. Great work so far.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> So you didn't get spoon fed enough, so you're leaving? I don't think anyone was begging you stay, but thanks for letting us all know we didn't serve your purposes well enough for you to stick around. :screwy:


This is the common issue these days Adam, most cannot seem to even try solving their own problem then take to the internet demanding some one "spoon feed" them the fix so they can save money. As all of us OG's have learned that it takes time, research, reading and trouble shooting to become experienced to the point of being able to provide a lending hand to others and to be able to tackle any issues on our own cars. 

OP, this is a give and take community. Winter months tend to be a little quiet historically speaking after H2Oi. Things pick up in the spring as folks pull cars out of storage and begin working on them again.


----------



## mdjenkins (Feb 16, 2010)

TheDeckMan said:


> This is the common issue these days Adam, most cannot seem to even try solving their own problem then take to the internet demanding some one "spoon feed" them the fix so they can save money. As all of us OG's have learned that it takes time, research, reading and trouble shooting to become experienced to the point of being able to provide a lending hand to others and to be able to tackle any issues on our own cars.
> 
> OP, this is a give and take community. Winter months tend to be a little quiet historically speaking after H2Oi. Things pick up in the spring as folks pull cars out of storage and begin working on them again.


I remember a recent study that showed.
Older generations would first try to figure something out on their own
Later generations would try Google first when approaching a problem
And the newest Generation will ask on social media before doing anything.

Not saying any approach is better. Just an interesting look at how the world is changing


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

mdjenkins said:


> I remember a recent study that showed.
> Older generations would first try to figure something out on their own
> Later generations would try Google first when approaching a problem
> And the newest Generation will ask on social media before doing anything.
> ...



Social media is not the answer to one becoming enlightened to be an eventual problem solver. Between Google, research in books and basic scientific testing 99% of problems can be solved. This is normally lost on the newest crop of "taught inside the box" academics. 

:beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

God bless google i cant tell you how many time i figured something out "on my own" only to later find a much more sensible way of going about it.

That being said vortex has saved me trouble quite a few times.

I also have googled something and been led here. Discovered this site in my early 20's looking up mk1 vr swaps

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith2015 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wile we are on the topic of google when looking for a way to clean bbs bolts i found vibratory tumblers. For anyone that doesn't know they are basically magic 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------

